# Eid Mubarak!



## skanner62

Just one Eid Mubarak! to everybody.

Skanner


----------



## cherine

Thank you skanner  
I was just going to open a thread for this, and it was a happy surprise finding yours

 Happy Eid
Eid Mubarak to all muslims around the world, specially in the WordReference World 
عيد مبارك وكل عام ونحن جميع بخير 
  ​


----------



## linguist786

ميرى طرف سے سب مسلمان بهايوں اور بہنوں كو:​ 
  *عيد مبارک!*  ​ 
 (Eid Mubarak from me to all Muslim brothers and sisters) ​


----------



## Heba

*Thank you skanner *​ 
*Happy Eid*​ 
*عيد سعيد*
*  كل سنة و احنا طيبين*
*Happy Eid to all Muslims all over the world*​


----------



## Nunty

I join in the well-wishing! Happy Eid!


----------



## Heba

Nun-Translator said:


> I join in the well-wishing! Happy Eid!


 
Thank you so much


----------



## danalto

Please forgive me...but...what's that?


----------



## cherine

Nun-Translator said:


> I join in the well-wishing! Happy Eid!


Thank you dear Sister 


danalto said:


> Please forgive me...but...what's that?


It's an Islamic festivity period, that follows the month of Ramadan (during which, Muslims fast from sunrise till sunset). Eid عيد is the day the marks the end of fasting, the word "fitr" means breaking the fast.
Here and here are more info. about it, if you're interested


----------



## spakh

Eid Mubarak to Muslim brothers and sisters
Peace to all of the world


----------



## VenusEnvy

Eid Mubarak to all! 

I just spoke to a friend of mine from Qatar and he is having fun with his friends here in the US, eating a lot and smoking sheesha. Eid Mubarak to everyone!


----------



## danalto

Thank you Cherine (as I didn't have the patience to look for it by myself...)
So, Eid Mubarak to all!
_What about pronunciation?_


----------



## zaby

Dear Muslim Friends, I wish you all a very happy Eid! 

(sorry, I'm late  )


----------



## cherine

VenusEnvy said:


> Eid Mubarak to all!
> I just spoke to a friend of mine from Qatar and he is having fun with his friends here in the US, eating a lot and smoking sheesha. Eid Mubarak to everyone!


Thanks Venus  Lots of guys are doing the same here in Egypt 


danalto said:


> So, Eid Mubarak to all!
> _What about pronunciation?_


Thanks  
I'm not sure if the transliteration would help, but here it is: 3iid mubaarak عيد مبارَك 


zaby said:


> Dear Muslim Friends, I wish you all a very happy Eid!
> (sorry, I'm late )


Merci Zaby 
You're not late, it's still the Eid; we celebrate it for three days


----------



## Masood

Happy Eid to one and all!
At last! I'm able to cycle my 13 miles to work again without getting dehydrated!
Woo-hooo!!


----------



## zooz

Happy Eid to everyone.
*كل عام والجميع بألف خير. جعلها الله سنة خير ومسرّة للأمة كافة وجميع المسلمين*​


----------



## cherine

It's back again 

Happy Eid to all the muslim members of WR. I wish you all a great feast

*كل سنة وانتم طيبين وبألف خير وسلام*
 
  ​


----------



## EmilyD

*Happy Eid!

*all best wishes on this special time,

xoxox

Nomi

P.S.  I just learned that the Empire State Building in New York City is being lit up in green; sorry I have no image to post--must be lovely...


----------



## panjabigator

Wordreference ke saare sadasiyo.n ko eid mubaarak!  Raj ke khao aur maujii hi karo!


----------



## cherine

Thank you so much Nomi  I'd love to see that photo  I'll go look for it.

Sean, thank you too, I'm sure you wrote nice stuff, and I'm waiting for a translation


----------



## panjabigator

Translation: Eid Mubaarak (Happty Eid) to all the members of Wordreference!  Eat your hearts out and enjoy!


----------



## cherine

Thanks, Sean


----------



## panjabigator

Eat a date for me!  For two years I fasted on one day with some friends, and breaking the fast with a delicious Arabic date was the best thing that day!  Speaking of which, we do have some downstairs...


----------



## alexacohen

Eid Mubarak to all Muslim people.

Sorry, I'm one day late. 

So I wish all your tomorrows full of happiness and peace.

Alexa


----------



## min300

EID MOBARAk 

I wish all the best for everybody. And pray for peace, love and happiness
 all over the world.​


----------



## cherine

panjabigator said:


> Eat a date for me! For two years I fasted on one day with some friends, and breaking the fast with a delicious Arabic date was the best thing that day! Speaking of which, we do have some downstairs...


We break the fast with dates in Ramadan, but the feast has another kind of sweets 



alexacohen said:


> Eid Mubarak to all Muslim people.
> 
> Sorry, I'm one day late.
> 
> So I wish all your tomorrows full of happiness and peace.
> 
> Alexa


Muchisimas gracias querida 
And don't worry about being late, because you're not: it's still the Eid; we celebrate it for three days 
And I wish you all the best too 



min300 said:


> EID MOBARAk ​
> 
> I wish all the best for everybody. And pray for peace, love and happiness
> all over the world.​


AMEN


----------

